# MIG - Migme Limited



## x2rider (16 October 2006)

Hi folks  

Just saw this come through that they are bidding with a ASX company with a CAP. of over $750m for Michiquillay copper project Cajamarca in Peru. 
Any idea who this might be?

Any companies with foot holds in this region?

 Cheers Martin


----------



## windwalker (12 February 2007)

*Re: LAT*

Hi X2,
Read this on another site, might shed some light

During the December quarter, Latin Gold announced its intention to lead a consortium to bid for the Michiquillay copper project in the Cajamarca department in Northern Peru.

The project, which is owned by the Peru government-controlled Minero Peru, is a porphyry copper deposit that according to Pro-Inversion, contains “reserves” of 544 Mt grading 0.69% copper, 0.1-0.5 gpt gold and 2-4 gpt silver using a 0.4% cut-off.

Latin Gold's consortium, which includes leading Peruvian mining identity Augusto Baertl and an ASX listed mid tier company with a market capitalization of greater than A$700 million with Latin American experience (who for commercial sensitive reasons does not wish to be named), stands a better chance of winning than most.

Cheers


----------



## moneymajix (25 September 2007)

*Re: LAT - Latin Gold*

Ann. 21 Sept

*Placement of 10 million shares.*

The Directors of Latin Gold Limited (“Latin Gold”) are pleased to advise that they have today resolved to issue 10,000,000 fully paid ordinary shares at an issue price of 4 cents per share (Shares), to raise $400,000. The Shares will be issued in accordance with Section 708A (8) of the Corporations Act and will be placed to a group of sophisticated investors well known to the Company.

etc.


Current sp. 5.6c


----------



## moneymajix (26 September 2007)

*Re: LAT - Latin Gold*

Latin Lovers




LAT is currently 6.3c which is up from 5.5c at the beginning of yesterday.


That is an increase of nearly 15%. Nice.


----------



## megla (26 September 2007)

*Re: LAT - Latin Gold*

why? is a good question. I'm holding - can't see any notices about yet...

Wonder if there is an announcement due soon.


----------



## moneymajix (26 September 2007)

*Re: LAT - Latin Gold*

From the website..



> Latin Gold has been active in Latin America since 2003 and is based from an operations view point in Peru with its main office in *Miraflores in Lima *and a field office at the Paron project near the town of Caraz, which is 448 km's from Lima and 16 km's from the Paron gold project.




I wonder if Kennas can nip around to the office in Miraflores and find out something for us?


Recently, have had placement at 4c and some director buying.


----------



## megla (28 September 2007)

*Re: LAT - Latin Gold*

Looks like its going to rise again today. Four lots of 500,000 share buys sitting in the wings. Someone must know something!


----------



## Whiskers (22 March 2011)

*Re: LAT - Latin Gold*

I did trade this successfully way back when it was proving up the Peruvian resource... but it's got a contract to sell it now and the gov has introduced a new tax which has complicated the sale. 

When it's all sorted Lat should be in a very good cash position to get some serious exploration done on other projects.


----------



## System (4 July 2014)

On July 4th, 2014, Latin Gold Limited (LAT) changed its name and ASX code to Migme Limited (MIG).


----------

